# Show us your new puppies!



## darrenito (Dec 22, 2009)

This is our new edition to the family. Scrappy is a 9 week old Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Adorable!! Love the name.


----------



## acrawford (Dec 18, 2009)

Jellybean our new Cavalier King Charles at 14 weeks today!


----------



## bdobosz (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is my 10 week old Golden, Bo, on his first day in the snow.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I love this thread! Keep them coming! Such adorable puppies. Did I mention I just LOVE puppies?


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is Melodie. She was three months on Monday.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Cute pups!

Sookie is 5 months old already but this is her the day I brought her home at 7wks.


----------



## OVillaM69 (Dec 24, 2009)

2 months chow chow, maybe a mix

http://img195.imageshack.us/i/pic0973s.jpg/


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe Chow/Golden Retriever....

Here's our 2 months old Kowalski.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

here's our 4 month old German Shepherd, Frag, the day we brought him home at 12 weeks, and currently;

















Deron- very cute puppy! i want an australian shepherd so bad!


----------



## OVillaM69 (Dec 24, 2009)

hehe i lowkey wanted a gshepered pup first haha... nice dog djetzel


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

thank you OVilla! he's our pride and joy.


----------



## VanessaRich (Dec 7, 2009)

Baxter is a Snorkie (Mini Schnauzer / Yorki) now at 11 weeks









Playing in the snow on Christmas Eve









Warm & cuddly inside


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Java the German Shorthaired Pointer age 9 weeks


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is Reina at 9 wks, she's 12 weeks now


----------



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is Atlas-10 weeks! Yorkie/Poodle mix


----------



## VanessaRich (Dec 7, 2009)

pjjoseph131 said:


> Here is Atlas-10 weeks! Yorkie/Poodle mix


He's cute!! He reminds me of Baxter but blacker and curlier!


----------



## Little_Cocoa_Puff (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my puppy at 12 weeks. Cocoa is a lab shepherd mix && she's very energetic && loves people


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

Our new little man Stihl (steel) Pure Siberian Husky at 8 weeks







[/IMG]
Him at 13 weeks







[/IMG]


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

This is Eric he is an approx 11 week old doberman puppy I am fostering


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

KelliCZ said:


> This is Eric he is an approx 11 week old doberman puppy I am fostering


Fostering??? What???  Are you kidding?  I think that cuteness needs to become a full time member of the KelliCZ home. 

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If not, he should become a member of MY home. 

A Dob really IS the top of our next breed list (haven't quite narrowed it down yet) but we're not looking for another year and a half.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with Inga...or I can bring him home...Tiberius would love...wait no..he is smaller then Ti...Ti would run from him


----------



## darrenito (Dec 22, 2009)

BUMP! Come on let's see some more of your cute pups!!!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is our Bella about a month ago, she is almost 5 months now and we have had her for two.


Not sure what breeds she is though...something poodle mix??


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Inga said:


> Fostering??? What???  Are you kidding?   I think that cuteness needs to become a full time member of the KelliCZ home.
> 
> What do the rest of you think?


I definitely agree! But, is it just me; or does that pup look more like a Weim? Maybe it's the lighting..


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Baby Dude








Dude as an adult










Baby Tag









Tag last fall (he's a bit furrier now, I haven't uploaded new pics off my camera yet)









Baby Auz









Baby Auz The Mouth









Auz as an adult









Auz as the Adult Mouth (mom's little sweetheart, lol)










hope the pics work..


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

The new foster pups...

4 month old Daisy who came with a raging ear infection and hot spot, hence the cone.









9 weeks and 30lbs Jake, the rest of the litter looks Saint Bernard but he doesn't, any guesses? Either way he's going to be one BIG boy...


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's Liddy when we brought her home (approx 4 months old)"


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Xie said:


> The new foster pups...
> 
> 4 month old Daisy who came with a raging ear infection and hot spot, hence the cone.
> 
> ...


Very cute pups. My guess for Jake would be St./Mastiff mix. Either way, he definitely IS going to be one BIG guy! He's adorable, good luck!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Baby Gingerbread:











Baby Peanut:











Baby Bon Bon:


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

This is my 13 week old Cocker Spaniel, Champ


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> I definitely agree! But, is it just me; or does that pup look more like a Weim? Maybe it's the lighting..


He's a blue dobe.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

May I just say that this thread is amazingggg 

We should definitely keep it going!

Here's my baby Kimma, shortly after we got her at 8 weeks:


----------



## ANNAINCA (Mar 9, 2010)

My Joey at 14 weeks ( he is now 16 weeks) !


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Locke said:


> He's a blue dobe.


Ah! I was not aware those existed.. I feel retarded now..


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Cadence @ 10 weeks old:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Baby Mia from her first few days home














































I miss those days


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Liddy said:


> Here's Liddy when we brought her home (approx 4 months old)"


I know that face.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> May I just say that this thread is amazingggg
> 
> We should definitely keep it going!
> 
> Here's my baby Kimma, shortly after we got her at 8 weeks:


Is Kimma a Shiba? She looks like one, but her hair seems a little longer than my boys' hair was when they were little.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

opokki said:


> Cute pups!
> 
> Sookie is 5 months old already but this is her the day I brought her home at 7wks.



OHH she is beautiful!!!

All the pups are, I love looking at puppy pics


/Amanda


----------



## quills (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a pic of my lab Misty, she is now 4 months old.


----------



## MaximusOptimusPrime (Mar 20, 2010)

My pride and joy.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is Jonah. We got him at 9 weeks and he was 15 weeks old yesterday. 
We are lucky enough to have baby photo's from 4 days old.
4 days old








2.5 weeks old








4 weeks old








8 weeks old








9 weeks old - first day home








14 weeks old


----------



## MaximusOptimusPrime (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are my other babies who now live with their father. Miss them terribly.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is Kage the first week we got him at 9 weeks and then again at 6 months old.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyone's puppies are sooo cute! 
I wish I had a puppy! I'll just have to cheat and post puppy pics of my girl from back when she was a puppy and pics of past fosters. Get ready for an overload!

Baby Hallie, first day home-









She's always been attracted to smelly things-









Hallie puppy eyes-









3 months-









Puppies we fostered-


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

AWH! Hallie was absolutely ADORABLE as a puppy. 

This is Kitten as a puppy. She's a 7y/o fatty now...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Here's my baby girl, Tempo, as of today!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Smalls was my only puppy. If you've seen her now pictures I've posted, you'd NEVER guess it was her. This is after her surgery, but pretty much the condition I found her in. I can't believe they performed a successful surgery on her with how emaciated she was:


----------



## darrenito (Dec 22, 2009)

Scrappy now at 5 months old today! He's grown so much since the initial picture I posted on this thread.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

He's almost 7 months now and 10 lbs bigger! Our rescue Sammy at 4 months


----------



## Juicehead (Mar 22, 2010)

Dexter - 14 weeks

Australian Heeler with a bit of lab, we think.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Juicehead said:


> Dexter - 14 weeks
> 
> Australian Heeler with a bit of lab, we think.


I don't know his size, but he looks min pin to me...


----------



## Juicehead (Mar 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't know his size, but he looks min pin to me...


He is about 11-12 lbs now. His papers say australian cattle dog... shelter lady said there is most likely lab in there somewhere also.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

He definitely doesn't look cattle dog, but I could be wrong of course. IME, shelters never accurately list dogs. The one I volunteer at doesn't, anyway. 

He is still small though so he may get bigger and turn cattley. Haha. I severly doubt the lab part though..


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Juicehead said:


> Dexter - 14 weeks
> 
> Australian Heeler with a bit of lab, we think.


He's got some Rottweiler in there somewhere. The markings are unmistakeable.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Perhaps. I've seen a lot of min pins with the exact same markings though.


----------



## Juicehead (Mar 22, 2010)

Heh, makes me wonder now. He is spotted on his underside like a heeler. His head is like a heeler, but I do see a Rott resemblance...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, I guess you'll just have to wait for him to grow up to see.


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

Those photos are so cute I just threw up on my keyboard.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright here are a few of Kaja as a puppy (she's 4 now).










Me loves the snow!









I don't have enough toys, so I steal your slipper too!









To tired, must sleep...









This isn't funny anymore... I am stuck, HELP! (yes she was actually stuck under the couch)


----------

